# smart ass



## FlyingBird

How would you translate these sentences in Turkish? I wan't to know every possible way to say that in Turkish?


-Who are you to tell me what to do?

-Who are you to tell him what is good and what is not good?

-Who are you to play smart ass?

-Don't be smart ass.



Also what about this sentence?

*Sen kimsin ki ona akıl veriyorsun?*


----------



## Honour

Hi, Please see my translations below in red.

-Who are you to tell me what to do? Sen kimsin ki bana ne yapacağımı söylüyorsun?



-Who are you to tell him what is good and what is not good? Sen kimsin ki ona neyin iyi neyin kötü olduğunu söylüyorsun?


-Who are you to play smart ass? Sen kimsin ki zekiyi oynuyorsun?

-Don't be smart ass. Sorry there is no literal translation for this but i think "_Aklini kendine sakla._" could be a meaningful translation. 



Also what about this sentence?

Sen kimsin ki ona akıl veriyorsun? Who are you to advise him?


----------



## ancalimon

A correction:  "smartass" translates to Turkish as "çokbilmiş".

Don't be a smartass: Çokbilmişlik taslama.


----------



## Rallino

There is also the word _*ukala*_.


----------



## Gemmenita

And in place of 'Sen kimsin ki' you can also say:

Sen kim oluyorsun da ... + the rest of Honour's )) translations. I mean the same structure and no need to change.


----------



## dilandlanguage

"Ukala"  is stronger than "çokbilmiş" and always in negative mode.  Çokbilmiş can be  a teasing,  a compliment or an  insult.


----------



## Honour

Ah yes, apparently i could not recall the words ukala and cok bilmis. Thanks guys.


----------

